# Falcons Spotters - Aviation Photography



## air marshal

*Falcons Spotters - Aviation Photography*

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/2725

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Al-Fursan-Aerobatics-Team/2726

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Agusta-AB139/2727

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Gulfstream-G450/2731

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Boeing-787-9-Dreamliner/2736

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## HRK

air marshal said:


> https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/2725


hardpoint attachment is different .....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thorough Pro

Weapon specific rail attached to standard pylon



HRK said:


> hardpoint attachment is different .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Thorough Pro said:


> Weapon specific rail attached to standard pylon


yaap and it indicates that some non-standard weapon was/would be attached or tested .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C130H-Hercules/2737

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Airbus-A330-243/2738

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130E-Hercules/2739

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16A-ADF-Fighting-Falcon/2740

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JamD

HRK said:


> yaap and it indicates that some non-standard weapon was/would be attached or tested .....


I believe that's the standard attachment for the SD-10A:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Saab-2000/2741

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Saab-2000/2742

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16A-ADF-Fighting-Falcon/2745

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/CASA-CN-235M-200/2748

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Gulfstream-G-IV(SP)/2749

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16A-ADF-Fighting-Falcon/2750

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2755

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

I think that is SD10 rail



HRK said:


> yaap and it indicates that some non-standard weapon was/would be attached or tested .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Shenyang-FT-5/2757

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Chengdu-F-7P/2758

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/AgustaWestland-AW139/2759

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Chengdu-F-7P/2760

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Cessna-O-1E-Bird-Dog/2761

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Aerospatiale-SA-315B-Lama/2762

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Gulfstream-G450/2764

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130E-Hercules/2765

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2766

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Boeing-777-3DZ(ER)/2767

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Ilyushin-IL-78MP-Midas/2768

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Boeing-777-3F2(ER)/2769

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Boeing-767-281(BDSF)/2772

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Airbus-A320-214/2773

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Boeing-767-281(BDSF)/2774

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Airbus-A320-214/2775

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Boeing-777-240(ER)/2776

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Airbus-A330-343/2777

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Boeing-777-240(LR)/2782

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Boeing-767-281(BDSF)-/2783

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130E-Hercules/2784

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/CASA-CN-235M-200/2785

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Gulfstream-G450/2786

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-Martin-F-16C-Fighting-Falcon/2787

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Antonov-An-124-100M-Ruslan/2789

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Saudi-Hawks-Aerobatic-Team/2792

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Bell-412EP/2797

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Dassault-Mirage-IIIEP/2799

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/North-American-F-86F-Sabre/2800

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Mil-Mi-171/2801

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Dassault-Mirage-IIIEA/2802

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Aerospatiale-AS-350B3-Ecureuil/2803

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Boeing-777-368(ER)/2804

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Kazan-Ansat/2805

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-Martin-F-16C-Fighting-Falcon/2806

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Panavia-Tornado-IDS/2808

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Harbin-Y-12-II/2810

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Airbus-A320-214/2812

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Hongdu-K-8P-Karakorum/2819

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130H-Hercules/2820

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130H-Hercules/2821

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Bell-AH-1F-Cobra/2822

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

air marshal said:


> https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130H-Hercules/2820



I have a friend who is a C-130 pilot for the USAF and is often on tour for most of the year and back for a short while. Looking at this picture makes me want to ask him what the heck is up with all that black soot or hydraulic fluid or even fuel staining on the bottom of that aircraft. We just found out today that a few of the C-130s in the EAF are as old as 40+ years and were built in 1978. At first I thought this might be just the tire soot from them smoking out on landing impacts, but then you can see that much of it comes from that round fitting in the center of the fuselage's bottom further forward of the rear landing gear. So it's more likely some type of normal fluid leaking but looks a bit excessive. I'll post what he tells me when I get in touch with him.


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/North-American-F-86F-Saber/2823

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/B-250-Bader/2825

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Boeing-737-3B3(QC)/2826

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Airbus-A330-243F/2827

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Airbus-A330-243F/2828

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Saab-2000/2830

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130E-Hercules/2831

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130B-Hercules/2832

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Cessna-560XL-Citation-Excel/2835

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/AgustaWestland-AW139/2836

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16A-ADF-Fighting-Falcon/2838

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

air marshal said:


> https://falcons.pk/photo/AgustaWestland-AW139/2836



That's a sweet-looking PAF AW-139. Looks brand spanking new. A lot of neat little gadgets on it, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Cessna-560XL-Citation-Excel/2839

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Airbus-A350-941/2840

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Boeing-747-281B(SF)/2841

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Boeing-777-369(ER)/2844

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Airbus-A340-542/2846

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Boeing-737-86X/2859


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

air marshal said:


>



Airbus A-200/300? Something like that? 

The winglets on it reminded me of this pic I saw a couple of days ago of the brand new Boeing 777X with it's new, hinged winglet which I can only guess is computer-controlled to change angles for different flight regimes and AoAs and air speeds etc. to maximize the effectiveness of the winglet on reducing drag and conserving fuel to a maximum capability. Pretty fascinating.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

air marshal said:


>



This is Embraer. Did it come to Pakistan as a demo? Or was it taken in some other country?


----------



## air marshal

airmarshal said:


> This is Embraer. Did it come to Pakistan as a demo? Or was it taken in some other country?


Photo taken during Dubai Airshow 2019

Photo date and loaction details can be seen on the following link:









Embraer Embraer E195-E2 - Photo by SalmanFalconsPK - Falcons.PK


Painted in "Profit Hunter (Tech Lion)" special colours




falcons.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

Uhhh they fold so the aircraft can fit in the same parking spot as legacy 777s. They DO NOT fold or modulate during flight.


Gomig-21 said:


> Airbus A-200/300? Something like that?
> 
> The winglets on it reminded me of this pic I saw a couple of days ago of the brand new Boeing 777X with it's new, hinged winglet which I can only guess is computer-controlled to change angles for different flight regimes and AoAs and air speeds etc. to maximize the effectiveness of the winglet on reducing drag and conserving fuel to a maximum capability. Pretty fascinating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Gomig-21

razgriz19 said:


> Uhhh they fold so the aircraft can fit in the same parking spot as legacy 777s. They DO NOT fold or modulate during flight.



Ah yes, you're right. I stand corrected. I should've looked it up first instead of automatically assuming that it was adjustable during flight to different flight conditions. Also hard to believe those things are 11.4 feet long each. That's quite the optical illusion as they look much shorter than that in the pics and videos.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## razgriz19

Flew on a 787-9 a couple of times, smooth aircraft but not as quiet as A380


air marshal said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

Qatar Airways Boeing 777-3DZ(ER) - Photo by Faraz Ali - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333423865264021504


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333419947201097730

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328351318516371463


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

air marshal said:


>



which plane is this? one of the newer ones we are getting on wet lease? or one of those we are using for cargo?


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

baqai said:


> which plane is this? one of the newer ones we are getting on wet lease? or one of those we are using for cargo?


Looks like a secret service plane of some sort.


air marshal said:


>


It seems you live near Chaklala. Am I right?


----------



## baqai

google the reg number and found this



> Registered in United States of America (USA) as N640SW. First flight on December 9, 1996. Delivered to Southwest Airlines, December 19, 1996. Equipped with winglets in November 2011. Stored at Victorville (USA), September 28, 2017. Aircraft bought by Rostrum Leasing April 6, 2018. Converted to freighter, September 2019. Ferried from Victorville (USA) to Karachi (Pakistan) via Bangor (USA), Reykjavik (Iceland) and Varna (Bulgaria) on delivery flight to Air Falcon. Aircraft arrived at Jinnah International Air Port (JIAP), Karachi, Pakistan, on May 18, 2020. Aircraft registered in Pakistan as AP-BNZ for Air Falcon.



so its an aircraft for some new upcoming operator Air Falcon


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338894186892972040

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metal 0-1

air marshal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338894186892972040


THICCC BOI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340268463550582786

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

Antonov Airlines Antonov An-124-100M-150 - Photo by Faraz Ali - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343905509498351618

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## razgriz19

Are these taken in Pakistan or somewhere else?


----------



## air marshal

razgriz19 said:


> Are these taken in Pakistan or somewhere else?


Most of them taken in Pakistan and few from other locations.

Photo details, i-e. Date, Loaction / Place along photos can be seen on website: www.falcons.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

air marshal said:


>


330?


----------



## air marshal

Ahmet Pasha said:


> 330?



Yeah!

Airbus A330-343


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

air marshal said:


>


Air Arabia was running a good cadet programme. In fact many airlines were Covid ruined everything. Emirates called me about a cadet oppurtunity. I asked on pilot forums such as airliners.com, pprune etc turns out it may have been a scheme to extract money out of starry eyed youth. Stayed well away. Makes me sad that aviation wont be a realistic career choice for at least next 6 years.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

air marshal said:


>


Dreamliner?


air marshal said:


>


A350? Winglets kinda look different tho


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

Westland WS-61 Sea King MK45


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

air marshal said:


>


Egyptian Airforce Hercs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

mingle said:


> Egyptian Airforce Hercs


Yes! 

Lockheed VC-130H Hercules










Egyptian Air Force Lockheed VC-130H Hercules - Photo by Rehan Waheed - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Pakistan Air Force General Dynamics F-16A ADF Fighting Falcon - Photo by SherDil Durrani - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

mingle said:


> Egyptian Airforce Hercs





air marshal said:


> Yes!
> 
> Lockheed VC-130H Hercules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian Air Force Lockheed VC-130H Hercules - Photo by Rehan Waheed - Falcons.PK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> falcons.pk



Those older white ones of the EAF fleet with the red stripes seem to show the soot of the engines on the wings and on the horizontal stabilizers as well as the rubber tire marks all the way down the center of the fuselage a lot more than the newer models with the desert camo. Not sure why? They usually maintain them pretty well but this is the worst I've ever seen the bottom condition. Maybe they're slated to be retired pretty soon and they're just getting their final flights out of them, who knows.



air marshal said:


> Pakistan Air Force General Dynamics F-16A ADF Fighting Falcon - Photo by SherDil Durrani - Falcons.PK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> falcons.pk



That's a very interesting fairing on the base of the tail or the vertical stabilizer where the serial number 14739 is written. Of all the F-16s I've seen from up close and personal to the millions in pics, I don't remember ever seeing that fairing on any of them. Wonder what that's for and if it's a special modification for the PAF Falcons? Now I'll be looking for that every time I see an F-16!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

So I went back in my pics because I knew I had this closeup of an EAF F-16 tail and base and wouldn't you know it, it has a fairing also but a much smaller one. Looking at other pics of USAF Falcons and some of them have the same small one like the EAF one but most don't have anything. Must be a conduit for wiring to one of the MAWS sensors or antennas or something.


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351184943435698181

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357344622666604549

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## Falcon26

air marshal said:


>



The nose painting is really horrendous.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362009442754170880

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362379665797767168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363436130486661127

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

Pakistan Air Force Chengdu FT-7P - Photo by Zohaib Malik - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364478751145291777

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

air marshal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364478751145291777



Some really nice equipment you got there. That explains all the great pictures. What sizes are those lenses?


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364923144918560773

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365642145697325057


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366382831006605313


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

air marshal said:


>



Where did you take this pic here? Curious as to where you saw the Russian Knights somewhere in Europe as they have quite the traveling schedule. Look at all that heat distortion from the afterburners. Not much you can do about that, I suppose.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Gomig-21 said:


> Where did you take this pic here? Curious as to where you saw the Russian Knights somewhere in Europe as they have quite the traveling schedule. Look at all that heat distortion from the afterburners. Not much you can do about that, I suppose.



Dubai Airshow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367850112903503873

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368979165039501319


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369150722412019712


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369632834781143040

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metal 0-1

air marshal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362009442754170880


Where I can get Remove Before Flight keychain or tag or something?


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

Metal 0-1 said:


> Where I can get Remove Before Flight keychain or tag or something?


You can get them from here: www.falconsshop.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370291295252578305

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370735391431655426

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371444934717374466

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371800819532697604

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

air marshal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371800819532697604



I have a Canon 70D which came with the regular 30-80mm lens I think it is, but I do want to get something in the 300 to 400 with a decent F-stop for wildlife photography but those darn things are so friggin expensive, ooof. That's a nice lens you got there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

saudi c-130 approaching nur khan air base

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baqai

Gomig-21 said:


> I have a Canon 70D which came with the regular 30-80mm lens I think it is, but I do want to get something in the 300 to 400 with a decent F-stop for wildlife photography but those darn things are so friggin expensive, ooof. That's a nice lens you got there.











Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x Lens


Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Lens with buil-in 1.4x Extender features High-Performance Telephoto Zoom Lens




www.bhphotovideo.com





dream lens mate?  i am a Cannon person myself

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## Gomig-21

baqai said:


> Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x Lens
> 
> 
> Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Lens with buil-in 1.4x Extender features High-Performance Telephoto Zoom Lens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bhphotovideo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dream lens mate?  i am a Cannon person myself



Yeah man, I don't have $11K kicking around for a camera lens LOL!


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372143103419813890


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372170338696564739


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372916096202838019


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372948769839403012


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374709328700145666

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376083248376393730

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Pakistan Air Force General Dynamics F-16AM Fighting Falcon - Photo by Rehan Waheed - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384834235123609600

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388155357307052040


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Gomig-21

air marshal said:


> air marshal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share how you were able to get this incredibly rare top view of this rare aircraft flying from above? I don't think that thing goes vertical to catch that view from the ground. That looks like you or someone was above it in another aircraft which is tremendous. Do tell.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Can you share how you were able to get this incredibly rare top view of this rare aircraft flying from above? I don't think that thing goes vertical to catch that view from the ground. That looks like you or someone was above it in another aircraft which is tremendous. Do tell.



It's a photo sideways. It isn't directly above since you cant see all the left side cockpit windows.









Northrop Grumman B-2 Spirit stealth bomber jet plane of the US Air Force Global Strike Command. Named Spirit of Pennsylvania. Space for copy Stock Photo - Alamy


Download this stock image: Northrop Grumman B-2 Spirit stealth bomber jet plane of the US Air Force Global Strike Command. Named Spirit of Pennsylvania. Space for copy - JWB233 from Alamy's library of millions of high resolution stock photos, illustrations and vectors.




www.alamy.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> It's a photo sideways. It isn't directly above since you cant see all the left side cockpit windows.



I was kinda getting to that lol, because then I suppose it's on to post it in the vertical but at least offer an explanation.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

air marshal said:


>



Nice mix of different aircraft in the PAF. From the F-7PG, to Mirage IIICE? Rose, to F-16 to Jeffreys that's 4 different aircraft must be a logistical nightmare for maintenance etc.!  just kidding. We get that from a lot of you Pakistani members with the aircraft we're buying when you're almost just as spread out, gents.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Printing Aviation Photo Calendar | Aviation & Aerial Photography


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403005385469014017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

National Airlines Boeing 747-428(BCF) - Photo by SalmanFalconsPK - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410614407906824194


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412406610010509322


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419316450251116551


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421845861705912322

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## Imran Khan

air marshal said:


>


i sit in this #36 it was so damn old and rusty . i think flying these birds is risky now .


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405828974283038720


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Pakistan Air Force JF-17 Thunder Block 2 - Photo by Zohaib Malik - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474704791712452608


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Boeing Company Boeing 777-9 - Photo by SalmanFalconsPK - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal

Pakistan Air Force Chengdu F-7P - Photo by Rehan Waheed - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Saudi Arabian Royal Flight Lockheed L-100-30 Hercules - Photo by SalmanFalconsPK - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496289144082997249

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Pakistan Air Force Saab 2000 - Photo by SalmanFalconsPK - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

air marshal said:


>



Hey is this Egypt Air Dreamliner landing in Islamabad? Or one of the GCC states?


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## CSAW




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CSAW



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Pakistan Air Force Chengdu J-10C - Photo by Rehan Waheed - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Pakistan Army Aviation AgustaWestland AW139 - Photo by Marwaan Maqsood - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Madni Bappa

air marshal said:


>


I think Afghan airlines still operate A340s is that correct?


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

air marshal said:


>


Which airline


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Blueindian said:


> Which airline


Sky Prime










Sky Prime Airbus A340-642 - Photo by SalmanFalconsPK - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Pakistan Air Force General Dynamics F-16AM Fighting Falcon - Photo by Rehan Waheed - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## khail007

Blueindian said:


> Which airline


*SKY PRIME AVIATION - Charter Airline*
Sky Prime Aviation Services is a private charter airline based in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia operating domestic and international scheduled and charter services, along with parent company Alpha Star Aviation. Its main base is King Khalid International Airport.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Polish Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29UB Fulcrum B - Photo by Jacek Pałczyński - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal

Pakistan Air Force General Dynamics F-16AM Fighting Falcon - Photo by Rehan Waheed - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Polish Air Force Lockheed Martin F-16C Fighting Falcon - Photo by Jacek Pałczyński - Falcons.PK







www.falcons.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

Polish Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29A Fulcrum A - Photo by Jacek Pałczyński - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564323118172217344

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566098443994636289


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Polish Air Force Lockheed Martin F-16C Fighting Falcon - Photo by Jacek Pałczyński - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

French Navy Dassault Rafale M - Photo by Jacek Pałczyński - Falcons.PK


Frisian Flag 2022




falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

French Air Force Lockheed C-130H Hercules - Photo by Rehan Waheed - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Virgin Atlantic Airways Boeing 787-9 Dreamliner - Photo by SalmanFalconsPK - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal

Emirates Boeing 777-31HER - Photo by SalmanFalconsPK - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Bilal9

@air marshal, here is a spotter from Dhaka for that airport.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7lI67hAPGvyrig-oMOX9xQ


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Indian Air Force HAL Tejas Mk.1 - Photo by SalmanFalconsPK - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SabzShaheen

air marshal said:


>


Only giving 🤣 reaction for the aircraft, not the stunning photography brother. That being said, this pic would have been a nice feature in 2019 calendar, for month of February

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

SabzShaheen said:


> Only giving 🤣 reaction for the aircraft, not the stunning photography brother. That being said, this pic would have been a nice feature in 2019 calendar, for month of February

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

Pakistan International Airlines Airbus A320-214 - Photo by SalmanFalconsPK - Falcons.PK







 falcons.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## fatman17

The short-lived tenure of the DC-10-30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

Egyptian Air Force Lockheed C-130H Hercules - Photo by SalmanFalconsPK - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Polish Air Force Lockheed Martin F-16C Fighting Falcon - Photo by Jacek Pałczyński - Falcons.PK


F-16 Tiger Demo Team Poland




falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

Turkish Air Force Lockheed Martin F-16C Fighting Falcon Solo Turk - Photo by Jacek Pałczyński - Falcons.PK


F-16 Solo Turk




falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## renhai




----------



## air marshal

Boeing Company Boeing 777-9 - Photo by SalmanFalconsPK - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Boeing Company Boeing 777-9 - Photo by SalmanFalconsPK - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------

